# Final Fantasy XIV ARR - Softwarezeichen-Registrierung geht nicht.



## KartoffelxD (24. Oktober 2013)

Guten Tag, 
 wenn ich die Softwarezeichen-Registrierung mache und den Code welchen ich per Email bekommen habe zusammen mit Geburtsdatum und ID in die App eingebe kommt immer der Fehler : the square enix id date of birth and registration password you  entered do not match ...
Wieso funktioniert das nicht? Ich hab das jetzt schon ca. 5 Mal versucht aber es geht nicht. 
Ich find auch keine Support Telefon nummer und per Mail bekomm ich keine Antwort


----------



## AlcatrazxX (2. November 2013)

Ich hab das Problem, das ich es bei Media Markt gekauft hab und der Registriercode der da enthalten war schon registriert ist, was mich extrem aufregt grad und ich nicht verstehe wie ein zu geschweistes Spiel das ich frisch kaufe dann sowas passiert...
im handbuch steht die Nummer drin von Square Enix vlt. hilft es dir +49 (0) 1805007909 (0,14 €/min ins deutsche Festnetz) von Montag bis Freitag 9-18 uhr.


----------

